
Ask HN: Best website to get a custom logo? - vexp
I&#x27;d like to pay a designer for the creation of a custom logo. I know how it needs to look. I just need a talented designer to give me the favicon.ico file, PNGs, JPGs etc.<p>Have you had any experience with having a remote designer create a logo? If so, can you point me to their websites?<p>Thanks!
======
exolymph
Fiverr is popular on the low end and 99designs in the middle, but quality is
very hit or miss. The approach I recommend is going to this page on Dribbble:
[https://dribbble.com/search?q=logo&s=latest](https://dribbble.com/search?q=logo&s=latest)
and then contacting the designers whose work you like. They will give you a
proposal and a quote based on your initial request.

------
MulliMulli
There are dozens of cheap logo stores on etsy:

[https://www.etsy.com/shop/easylogo](https://www.etsy.com/shop/easylogo)
[https://www.etsy.com/shop/Logolane](https://www.etsy.com/shop/Logolane) ...

------
Gustomaximus
One option I've found for basic designs is to run a competition on Freelancer
(I think Fiverr and others do this too). If you put a reasonable guaranteed
payment you'll get a bunch of entries and see the quality people quickly. Also
you'll get more variety to chose from.

The added benefit is this gives you a stable of better designers you can
reach-out to directly for other jobs later.

------
nwrk
"I know how it needs to look."

Check Squarespace creator or Logodust. More than good for MVP and from there
is much easier to iterate with designer.

[0] [http://logo.squarespace.com/](http://logo.squarespace.com/) [1]
[http://www.logodust.com/](http://www.logodust.com/)

------
dhruvkar
[http://logoshi.com](http://logoshi.com)

It allows you to draw a rough, color sketch based on which it generates a
sample of possible logos for you to pick from and tweak.

For someone like me, who just needs a logo, perhaps based on the project name,
but doesn't care about the design so much, this has been perfect.

------
usaphp
[https://99designs.com/](https://99designs.com/)

------
niico
Happy to do it. You can pay me what you want.

------
IamGhost
What's your budget?

